# 7.5 mo ringneck holding steady at 4.6oz. Problem?



## Dandilion (Jun 10, 2014)

Our indoor ringneck dove lives as a solo pet. He has been a steady 4.6 oz since late July (5 months now), and appears healthy and happy. I meal feed him to encourage him to eat a balanced diet, and he usually leaves a tiny bit of seed by the end of each day (his least favorite kind). We were giving him lots of egg as a treat while hand-training, and have (unintentionally) been giving him less lately. His poop looks healthy.

I understand that 5.3-7 oz is considered normal and healthy. Do you guys think I have anything to worry about? Is Juniper just a little guy? Think I should try to give him more egg and beef him up?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

If it seems healthy, it is probably just a small one.
Unless it seems sick or the breast Bone is real sharp, feed it like any other Dove.
If it is genetically small "Beefing" it up will just give you a small Fat Dove. JMO


----------



## Dandilion (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok, I feel silly asking this, but could you tell me more about what his breastbone should look or feel like and how it's best for me to check? I've never cared for a bird before. Thanks!!!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

If it feels real sharp, with little flesh on it.
But unless the bird seems unhealthy, I would not worry about it.


----------

